# nevědí, kdy pojedeme



## ituzaingo1827

hello everybody.


i found a post card from my great-grandfather, who (according to the adress the postcard was sent from) was in Austria-Hungary army in 1917, to his father (this means my great-grandfather's father) who stayed at their home in Bohemia. Before i found that post-card I did not know almost anything from my great-grandfather or his family before he came to Argentina. 
So I tried to translate (with the help of Google translate and wiktionary)that postcard for a whole week but (although I could find out what he said in the beginning and the final part of the message) I still can't get a good translation. I would be really glad and grateful if you could help me.


my great-grandfather starts the message saying hello to his father and saying that he regrets having been unable to say goodbye.

After that he says: "Dneska již jsme dostávaly mundůr v Berouně kdyz jsme byly tak pořád řikaly že nevědí kdy pojedem a ve čtvrtek v poledne pričel telegram tak v pátek v 6 hod ráno jsme musely jeti. Jely jsme ve dne vrucí a prijely jsme v nedely v 7 hod do Solnoku vecer".

From the sentence above I got the following translation:
"Today we have already received uniforms in Beroun, when we were so keeps saying  they do not  know where  we go  and Thursday at noon a telegram spoke on Friday at 6 am this morning  we had to go with. We drove in the day has been matched, and we arrived on Sunday at 7 pm in the evening Solnoku" (Note: Beroun is the city his regiment (the 88th infantry) was based in before the world war I began, and Szolnok is the city he was writing from).

Then he says "best wishes" and he signs and states the his father's adress and his unit's adress

i hope you can understand how important is to know what the post says and i also hope you can help me.

Thank you in advance and I apologise if anything is wrong or if the post is too long.


----------



## Emys

Hola
parece que has leido algo mal y que tu tatar(o qué)abuelo no sabía escribir muy bien.
Lo de uniforme es correcto. Sigue: cuando estabamos aquí (nos) seguían diciendo (los oficiales, pienso)  que no sabían cuándo ibamos a partir pero el jueves por mediodía llegó el telegrama y el viernes a las seis por la maňana tuvimos que salir de viaje. Viajamos día y noche (pienso que debe ser "v noci" y no "vrucí") y llegamos a Solnok el domingo a las siete por la tarde.


----------



## Voki

Hi, 
I did my best to translate as accurately as possible, but the text is full of mistakes and it is written in an old "dialect", to say it so. 

 Today we were already given clothes (uniforms). When we were in Beroun, they kept on saying that nobody knows when we leave, but on Thursday afternoon a telegram was received and that is why we had to leave on Friday at 6 am. We were on the way night and day and than we arrived at Solnok on Sunday evening.  


Hopefully, it will be useful.

Best regards


----------



## ituzaingo1827

I will answer in English so non-spanish-speaking who reads this thread would be able to read my answer.



Emys said:


> Hola
> parece que has leido algo mal y que tu tatar(o qué)abuelo no sabía escribir muy bien.
> Lo de uniforme es correcto. Sigue: cuando estabamos aquí (nos) seguían diciendo (los oficiales, pienso)  que no sabían cuándo ibamos a partir pero el jueves por mediodía llegó el telegrama y el viernes a las seis por la maňana tuvimos que salir de viaje. Viajamos día y noche (pienso que debe ser "v noci" y no "vrucí") y llegamos a Solnok el domingo a las siete por la tarde.



it really makes sense. The message finally said "v nocí". The postcard was handwriting, so I guessed every single word. It was very possible to make mistakes in the transcription.

thank you very much




Voki said:


> Hi,
> I did my best to translate as accurately as possible, but the text is  full of mistakes and it is written in an old "dialect", to say it so.
> 
> Today we were already given clothes (uniforms). When we were in Beroun,  they kept on saying that nobody knows when we leave, but on Thursday  afternoon a telegram was received and that is why we had to leave on  Friday at 6 am. We were on the way night and day and than we arrived at  Solnok on Sunday evening.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will be useful.
> 
> Best regards



you think practically what Emys thought the message says.
to me, two (or more) same answers make a confirmation. (I will read, analyse and reply to any other -same or different- answer)

thank you very much.


----------



## Garin

The translation above is OK, I just want to add that the city they arrived to on Sunday was most probably Szolnok in Hungary. The Hungarian pronunciation of "-sz-" is identical to Czech "-s-".


----------

